# Radon 5.0/6.0 - Gewichtsangaben?!, alte Rahmengeometrie?



## rigidfork (6. August 2013)

Vielleicht kann mir der Radon Mitarbeiter, der dieses Forum betreut ein paar Fragen die Radon Bikes betreffend beantworten:

Zwei Modell interessieren mich:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-5-0_id_21696_.htm

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-6-0-Shimano_id_21722_.htm

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29er-6-0-SRAM_id_21697_.htm

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen:

Alle diese Modelle gibt es in der Spalte/Zeile "Verfügbarkeit" immer nur in 16" - obwohl unten in der Zeile Größen von 16/18/20/22 angegeben sind. Jetzt mal gleich eine besonders dämliche Frage dazu: Gibt's die 29er grundsätzlich immer nur in einer Größe, oder warum dann, bei diesen Modellen?

Der Hersteller gibt bei den Bikes sehr niedrige Gewichte an. Sind die glaubwürdig? Bei der Textbeschreibung findet sich dann auch der Hinweis: Die abgebildeten Pedale sind nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten! Aber die Pedale weglassen alleine macht meiner Meinung noch nicht das so verdächtig niedrige Gewicht aus. Zum Vergleich: Ich habe in einem Laden ein KTM 29 er Ultra angesehen und gehoben, dann kam der Verkäufer. Habe ihn gefragt wie schwer es ist. Dieser hatte gleich die Antwort parat: Weniger als 13 Kilo. Ich daraufhin: Das glaube ich nicht. Habe ihn nach einer Waage gefragt. Und siehe da: Das Bike hatte unglaubliche 15,5 Kilo!

Das Radon 6.0 gibt`s als Shimano und als SRAM Version um das selbe Geld. Was ist empfehlenswerter?

Als erstes ist mir als Unterschied zwischen dem Radon 5.0 und dem Radon 6.0 aufgefallen, dass das 6.0 eine Reba Federgabel hat. Ist der Unterschied zur Rock Shox Recon Silver TK Air groß?



Dann habe ich noch gesehen: 

http://www.bikester.at/felt-nine-70-blau-weisssilber-346503.html
Für den Preis nicht schlecht, oder was meint ihr? (Klar, keine Rock Shox Gabel, aber abgesehen davon...?)

http://www.bikester.at/ghost-se-2920-greygreylime-green-341391.html
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass hier geworben mit, dass das Bike über die Technologien TAPERED HEADTUBE und POSTMOUNT DIRECT verfügt. Speziell Tapered kommt immer wieder bei diversen Herstellern vor. Was bringt das?


Vergleiche ich alle genannten Bikes miteinander ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Rahmen der Radon Bikes über kein gebogenes Sattelrohr verfügen. Die anderen aber schon. Gefühlsmäßig würde ich meinen, dass die Rahmengeometrie mit dem gebogenen Sattelrohr die Zukunft ist. Sind die Radon Rahmen etwa alle noch aus dem Jahr 2012?


----------



## filiale (6. August 2013)

1. Radon gibt hier keinen support mehr. Es gab Probleme zwischen Radon und dem Internet. Thema ist durch. Fragen mußt Du direkt an Radon stellen.

2. Radon ist gerade im Ausverkauf...daher sind nicht mehr alle Modelle verfügbar. Daher sind auch nicht mehr alle aufgeführt. Natürlich ändern die nicht ständig die Homepage nur weil eine Rahmengröße nicht mehr verfügbar ist.

3. Gewichte sind immer ohne Pedale und der kleinste Rahmen, sprich 16". Ein 20" ist entsprechend schwerer, zzgl. Pedale und was auch immer Du noch dranschweißt bis Du fahrfertig bist -> Satteltasche, Tacho, Navi, Barends, Pumpe etc.
Ohne Pedale weil jeder ein unterschiedliches System fährt und somit die Gewichte unterschiedlich sind, logisch.

4. Ob Shimano oder SRAM kannst Du nur erfahren durch selbst testen. Jeder hat unterschiedliche Ansprüche, da kann Dir niemand helfen. Je nachdem womit Du besser zurecht kommst. Geh zum Händler Vorort und teste es aus.

5. Mit einem gebogenen Sattelrohr bist Du weder schneller noch langsamer. Wenn Du auf Lifestyle Bike mit Eisdielenfaktor stehst, kauf Dir ein gebogenes damit Du "in" bist. Ansonsten tut sich das gar nix. Das ist Marketing um dem Kunden etwas neues zu präsentieren und zu suggerieren man wäre damit noch besser unterwegs. Sonst würde niemand mehr ein neuen Rad kaufen. Die Industrie ist da sehr erfinderisch...gilt auch für anderen Produkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigidfork (6. August 2013)

Du schreibst: Radon ist gerade im Ausverkauf. Meinst du Ausverkauf mit der Betonung auf "AUS" - sprich der Laden macht dicht, oder nur dieses Modelljahr? Wenn letzteres, wie gibt es so etwas bei einer halbwegs seriösen Firma? Haben  die pro Model nur so wenige Stückzahlen produziert, um das Risiko zu minimieren?  

Kannst du mir eventuell mitteilen, was Radon eigentlich für eine Firma ist. Wie sind die einzuordnen? Dürfte ja ein reiner Internet-Bauchladen sein, oder? Das bedeutet wohl, die können morgen schon einfach offline sein, und die Firma ist Geschichte, oder?

Wenn man bei denen online bestellt, dann gehört einem das Bike wohl auch auf immer und ewig, auch wenn es nicht passen sollte, oder? Oder wie kann man ein Bike von denen vorher ausprobieren?


----------



## filiale (6. August 2013)

Ausverkauf = Sommerschlußverkauf = alle Modelle 2013 raus weil die Modelle 2014 vor der Tür stehen = Messeneuheiten Vorstellung auf der Eurobike. Die brauchen Platz. Ist seit Jahren überall gleich, auch bei Canyon.

Die produzieren natürlich nicht von jeder Größe 1000 Stück. Wer soll das kaufen ? Du kommst jetzt gegen Ende der Saison wenn die Modelle 2014 vor der Tür stehen, da kannst Du nicht erwarten das der Hersteller noch Räder hat. Ist bei ALLEN Radherstellern gleich (Cube, Fokus, Stevens, Specialized, etc), schau mal bei Canyon auf die Homepage, wieviel da bereits ausverkauft ist, genau das Gleiche...es gibt eben gegen Ende der Saison nichts mehr zu kaufen, natürlich wollen die Hersteller das Risiko minimieren, würdest Du auch so machen wenn Du nicht im Vorfeld weißt wieviel Stück verkauft werden.

Hast Du noch nie einen Artikel online bestellt ? Du kannst ihn zurückgeben. Allerdings sind dann am Rad Gebrauchsspuren, somit wird die Erstattung für Dich nicht 100% sein. Wieiviel Du zurückbekommst wirst Du dann verhandeln müssen, da gibt es keinen festen Wert.

Ich stelle fest -> Du kennst Dich mit der Materie nicht sehr gut aus. Geiz ist nicht alles. Kaufe Dir bei der Unsicherheit lieber Vorort ein Rad. 

Ein Online Fahrrad zu kaufen heißt auch - > Selbst schrauben können und sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Da gibt es niemand der Dir hilft (außer der Händler Vorort und der will auch Geld dafür).

Radon hat auch einen Laden Vorort, in Bonn (bei Köln).


----------



## xatb (6. August 2013)

rigidfork schrieb:


> Du schreibst: Radon ist gerade im Ausverkauf. Meinst du Ausverkauf mit der Betonung auf "AUS" - sprich der Laden macht dicht, oder nur dieses Modelljahr? Wenn letzteres, wie gibt es so etwas bei einer halbwegs seriÃ¶sen Firma? Haben  die pro Model nur so wenige StÃ¼ckzahlen produziert, um das Risiko zu minimieren?



Ausverkauf der 2013er Modelle. Modelle der Saison 2014 sollen aber schon bald kommen siehe dieses Forum.
Radon ist ein Discounter unter den Fahrradherstellern und erfreut sich sehr hoher Beliebtheit. --> Knapp kalkulierte Produktionsmengen + hohe Nachfrage = Ausverkauf
Das hat nichts mit der SeriositÃ¤t zu tun, sondern mit der Preiskalkulation. Aber auch Radon ist ein Massenhersteller und keine Hinterhoffirma.



rigidfork schrieb:


> Kannst du mir eventuell mitteilen, was Radon eigentlich fÃ¼r eine Firma ist. Wie sind die einzuordnen? DÃ¼rfte ja ein reiner Internet-Bauchladen sein, oder? Das bedeutet wohl, die kÃ¶nnen morgen schon einfach offline sein, und die Firma ist Geschichte, oder?



Im Hinblick auf die letzten Bilanzen geht es Radon sehr gut. 2011 gab es einen JahresÃ¼berschuss von 3,7 Mio â¬. So schnell gehen die nicht pleite. Ansonsten gibt es auch noch Herstellergarantien auf einzelne Bauteile.



rigidfork schrieb:


> Wenn man bei denen online bestellt, dann gehÃ¶rt einem das Bike wohl auch auf immer und ewig, auch wenn es nicht passen sollte, oder? Oder wie kann man ein Bike von denen vorher ausprobieren?



Du hast wie bei allem was du im Fernabsatz bestellst ein 14 tÃ¤giges gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht. Die Bikes kann man in Bonn vor Ort ausprobieren (Bike-Discount Mega Store).

Eine Ãbertriebene Skepsis ist also nicht angebracht. Es ist aber immer noch ein Versender. Da bekommst du kaum Beratung aber viel Bike fÃ¼rs Geld.

Wenn du noch nicht weiÃt was du willst: Geh erstmal in den Radfachhandel und lass dich beraten. Es sei denn, du wohnst in der NÃ¤he von Bonn, dann kannst du das auch direkt bei Radon machen lassen.


----------



## filiale (6. August 2013)

Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist: Radon ist wie bei fast allen Fahrradherstellern nur der Hersteller des Rahmen. Alle anderen Teile wie Reifen, Schaltung, Bremse, Dämpfer, Felgen, Lenker  etc. kommen ausschließlich von Zubehörherstellern wo Du diese Teile auch so kaufen könntest. Wenn es also eine Reklamation gäbe, dann könnte man sich je nach Fall auch direkt an diese Zubehörhersteller wenden (wenn Du Angst hast das der Onlinehandel Pleite geht).


----------



## Cityracer (7. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist: Radon ist wie bei fast allen Fahrradherstellern *nur der Hersteller des Rahmen*.



im Leben nicht....

max. "zeichnen" die den Rahmen, dieser wird aus vmtl. Taiwan importiert und dann, wie bei allen anderen "Fahrradherstellern" auch, ein bunter Mix aus passenden Teilen drangeschraubt. und das möglichst günstig.


----------



## backstein689 (7. August 2013)

Radon ist ein OEM mit ner Fertigungstiefe von <5%, wenn man die Montage mit einrechnet möchte

außer den Rahmen und das Produktkonzept zu entwickeln, machen die nichts selber. 

Aber das ist vollkommen normal, schaut euch mal die Autobauer an. 
Darum geht man für spannende Jobs nicht zum OEM, sondern zum entwickelnden Zulieferer

Das ganze hat den Vorteil, dass die Komponenten billiger sind, da in Masse produziert und du sie selbst bei einer Pleite Radons immer wieder nachkaufen kannst. Abgesehen vom Rahmen natürlich.


----------



## filiale (7. August 2013)

Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden und nicht bis zum Ende gelesen 

Natürlich habt Ihr beide Recht mit dem Rahmen, aber das war gar nicht Kern der Aussage. Mir ging es darum dem Themenersteller zu erklären, dass er im Falle der Garantie nicht immer H&S Bike Discount kontaktieren muß. Er hatte ja Angst dass der Laden Pleite gehen könnte. Egal, er könnte sich auch direkt an die Zubehörhersteller wenden.

Desweiteren, für die die es genau nehmen möchten: Radon ist der Auftraggeber des Ramendesign/ Geo.


----------

